# Deed of Assignment



## FTB1975 (21 Aug 2012)

Hi all,
I recently changed my Life Assurance policy in a bid to save some money and didn't realise I needed to inform my mortgage lender...it seems obvious now but at the time never occurred to me

I have  recevied a letter from the lender requesting the original policy and a Deed of Assigment be witnessed by my solicitor and returned to them.

I'm just wondering; is that all I need to bring to the solicitor (will need to find a new one as solicitor who dealt with house purchase appears to have retired/gone bust/disappeared off the face of the earth)...just the form and my policy (and I'm assuming it's the new policy document?).

Also, anyone have any idea as to how much something like this would cost to get a solicitor to witness? 

Many thanks,
FTB1975


----------



## jonq74 (21 Aug 2012)

[broken link removed]

you could buy the document online, write it and the solicitor will charge you 10euro to witness it like a peace commissioner does.

otherwise you can ask the solicitor to draft it etc and witness it and pay their professional fees for same.

i am not advocating either option just giving you the options.


----------



## Vanilla (21 Aug 2012)

The bank will send you a deed of assignment for free- just bring it and the policy to your solicitor and they'll probably do it for 10. Alternatively sometimes the bank will just allow you to get your insurance company to 'note the banks interest' on the policy'. Depends on what the bank wants, but your insurance probably would do that for nothing.


----------



## FTB1975 (27 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the replys so I just take the form supplied by my lender to any solicitor.....it doesn't specifically have to be the solicitor who handled the property purchase?

As I haven't a clue I just want to make sure that it doesn't turn into a huge rigmerole 

Thanks again,
FTB1975


----------

